# Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - Great packaging and decent smoke!



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

*Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - Great packaging and decent smoke!*

i got this in a sampler from CI. The packaging is amazing, as another reviewer noted. Nice strong cigar, with good construction and strong simple...

Read the full review here: Gran Habano Corojo Vintage 2002 Robusto Cigar Review - Great packaging and decent smoke!


----------

